# Louie talks and his first trick, all within the same week!



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been trying to get Louie to talk, and while it does sound like he's mumbling 'whatcha doin?' or 'louie' i've never heard it without listening really closely and it's really hard to understand.

On monday, i was doing school work at my desk and he was in his cage, and i heard 'looooooooooooou!' i spun around and sure enough, it was him mumbling his name. All I hear now is, "Lou, lou, lou, louie, louis, *tweet* LOUIE LOUIE LOUIE' And then the occasional, "whats louie up, what's up, louie up", or some variation of that.

Louie does this weird thing where when he gets on my finger when hes first coming out of his cage, he starts showing me his wings and singing. For the past week I've been saying, 'show me your wings!' whenever he does it, and i've been repeating it to him during the day. Well we were just playing on the floor and I said it and he threw his wings up in the air and I almost had a heart attack! I gave him a bite of millet, said it again, he threw up his wings in the air and got more millet. We've been doing it all night and now when he went back in his cage he keeps putting his wings up for more millet, silly bird.

Woohoo! First word and trick in the same week, go Louie!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah Louie  What a smart birdie boy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Very good boy Louie! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a perfect training technique. Make sure you give him a treat when he does it. He'll get the idea real fast. Sounds like Louie is a smart little guy!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

aww smart birdy. I wish I had that kind of bond going on with my tiel!


----------

